# Can i use a blue low pressure oil sensor instead of Brown?



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,
On my Corrado my low pressure oil Sensor is Brown but the one i got from the Pepboys is Blue but the guy was telling me that this is the Low pressure oil switch even though its blue is that going to be an issue? I just dont want electrical problems


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

94 SLC Storm said:


> Hey Guys,
> On my Corrado my low pressure oil Sensor is Brown but the one i got from the Pepboys is Blue but the guy was telling me that this is the Low pressure oil switch even though its blue is that going to be an issue? I just dont want electrical problems


 Wow no one knows? That stinks!


----------



## jacob1264 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry I'm new here so i'm not entirely familiar with the VW line, I am really enjoying working on a VW though  What year and engine is your Corrado?

First of all, check the specs! Is it your low pressure switch?
From a little googling I found an oldish Corrado probably uses a low pressure switch thats 0.25bar to 0.3 bar and a high pressure switch at 1.4bar
Just make sure you know which one you are replacing and which one you have. 

Check out page 17-5 here:
http://doc.vwclub.org.ua/engine/aaa/aaa_pg_lubrication_system.pdf


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Blue switch: low-pressure switch, 0.25 bar. 
Brown switch: low-pressure switch, 0.3 bar. 

For quite a few models, blue replaces brown, anyways. You'll be fine.


----------

